# Synthetic Saddles



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love love love the Big Horn saddles. I have a Big Horn Cordura that I wouldn't trade for anything (even though I may have to, as I may be retiring my mare this spring and it doesn't fit my gelding). I haven't had any experience with Abetta, but I definitely give two thumbs up to the Big Horns.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I got a synthetic Abetta at an auction this spring & I love it. I couldn't tell you what model it is, but its lightweight & very comfortable


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!  anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

My friend has an Abetta saddle and loves it. She says its pretty comfortable. I have yet to ride in one though!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have an Abetta as well. Its great as an extra saddle and it really easy to clean. Fits most of our horses, too  the only problem I've had with synthetics is that the skirt tends to curl if they get wet at all.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My Big Horn leather/cordura endurance is for sale. Bo't it used, doesn't fit my horse, not even close. He's built for a harness, not a saddle.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

I really like synthetic, it's all I ride in. I like that I can missuse them a bit and they are perfectly fine/cheap to replace. I ride in the rain and snow and would hate to do that in a nice leather saddle. I also like them because they are so light, I feel better about putting them on my old mare and on green horses. 

I've had three different brands of synthetic:

Wintec, love this thing. I've had it for 8, almost 9 years









Tahoe, this one really hurts your butt after a few hours









My newest set, it doesn't even have a brand, but it's comfy! I've spent 6 hours in it and still felt good.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Never liked the wintects, I found them stiff and plasticy and it made me very uncomfortable, bighorns were OKAY, but the leather top parts made me feel slippery..

Abetta condura still has my vote. They are comfortable with me, I feel like there is more contact with the horse, and they have proven to be comfortable to both my gaited and non gaited mares.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I would stick with an Abetta, Bighorn or Fabtron... all American Made.

All 3 fit some people better than others...lol.. ask 100 people about an Abetta, 50 will say they are comfortable, 50 will say uncomfortable.. same with a Bighorn or Fabtron :lol::lol:


Some of the other brands mentioned may have done well for others, but they are inconsistent in fit of the Horse and quality, I have seen far too many of them :wink:


.​


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I got my horse when he was 3.5 so did not want to invest in an expensive saddle. I bought a Big Horn gaited and love it. He is now 6 and I just received a custom saddle. But during those growing years it has been a wonderful saddle. 

Had a Wintec for a prior horse. Hated it , it was way too slippery !


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought a bighorn endurance early this summer. I love it! It weighs near nothing and is comfortable. I doubt it weighs 18 lbs. Nice when you have a 16 hand horse and your only 5' 4".


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i love my abetta. i dont worry if we have to go through water, no sitting down for a couple hours trying to clean all the tooling that most western saddles have.

i went synthetic for the bridle too, i think the only leather i have to clean any more is my boots.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I have the Abetta Arabian Trail saddle. I've gone for several long trail rides in it and so far my bum loves it! :lol: It fits my horse very well, and I really appreciate how lightweight it is and the price was great. (I ordered mine from Chick's - ChickSaddlery Arabian Trail Saddle without Horn) I did switch out the endurance stirrups, but that's it. I would highly recommend Abetta and I would definitely buy one again.


----------



## Leadnloperanch (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Horn 100% way better quality, longer lasting, way more comfortable, and fits darn near any horse. 

I've had mine since 2003. It's been on and under many horses, in water, traveled to TX with me when I trained, shown it, reined in, worked cows in, gamed in, trail rode in...LOVE IT. Light weight, durable, well made very trusted brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I really love my Abetta trail saddle. It's very care free and easy to keep clean a well as pretty comfortable. One word of advice if you are buying from a place where you can't sit in it or try it out first, the seat runs a tad small. They measure correct but for some reason they don't fit the same. I have a 15 inch which in normal saddles fits me with a tad bit of room but the Abetta is almost too small and actually fits my 12 year old perfectly.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i ride an australian syn. endurance saddle. 

i really do like the light weight and easy maintance of the synthetic saddle. 

this is my saddle. the black one. i did change out the stirrups for an endurance type. it made alot of difference on my knees. this saddle is the most comfortable ive ever ridden. 

Kimberley Synthetic Endurance Saddle


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

I personally really dislike Abetta saddles. Their saddle pads are good, but their saddles fall apart pretty easily. However, Big Horn half-Cordura, half-leather saddles are very nice for trail riding. The Cordura fenders are very flexible if kept clean and they last a long time! Our friends own a trail riding stable and use mostly Big Horn half-Cordura, half-leather saddles and swear by them!


----------

